# The impact of technology on future jobs



## SirRumpole (25 August 2015)

No doubt some here will think that this is socialist nonsense, but you can't deny it's happening now

Digital disruption: How science and the human touch can help employees resist the march of the machines



> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-08-...lp-employees-resist-march-of-machines/6724020


----------



## MrBurns (25 August 2015)

SirRumpole said:


> No doubt some here will think that this is socialist nonsense, but you can't deny it's happening now
> 
> Digital disruption: How science and the human touch can help employees resist the march of the machines




The kids these days have to be careful about what career they pursue.


----------



## SirRumpole (25 August 2015)

MrBurns said:


> The kids these days have to be careful about what career they pursue.




Yep, trouble is that none of us are psychics and we can't predict where technology is going, but  I can imagine an automatic hairdresser being invented, go there goes another staple semi skilled trade.


----------



## Tisme (26 August 2015)

I recall lecturing an international symposium back in the mid eighties about automation and what the future held. The usual flat earth society people attended with their never ever, can't be done, you're talking s41t etc. But of course technology (and its explorers) doesn't care about "can't and won't" .... my only errors were predicting things later than when they actually occurred.

My son and daughter were raised in a house with a myriad of latest everything technology, computers, automated this and that. My daughter eventually settled on senior teaching of business and E commerce, which included robotics. She could see what was coming and pushed the technology barrow with zeal, even pushing senior programming training down to the junior classes .... then the government changed and the devolution began .......smart country ...NOT.

I fear we are becoming a giant Henry Ford style production plant, where ubiquitous job knowledge is shrinking down to mundane monotonous tasks.


----------



## sptrawler (26 August 2015)

Tisme said:


> I recall lecturing an international symposium back in the mid eighties about automation and what the future held. The usual flat earth society people attended with their never ever, can't be done, you're talking s41t etc. But of course technology (and its explorers) doesn't care about "can't and won't" .... my only errors were predicting things later than when they actually occurred.
> 
> My son and daughter were raised in a house with a myriad of latest everything technology, computers, automated this and that. My daughter eventually settled on senior teaching of business and E commerce, which included robotics. She could see what was coming and pushed the technology barrow with zeal, even pushing senior programming training down to the junior classes .... then the government changed and the devolution began .......smart country ...NOT.
> 
> I fear we are becoming a giant Henry Ford style production plant, where ubiquitous job knowledge is shrinking down to mundane monotonous tasks.




I guess you get that, when you encourage a system where the easy way, is the best way.

Very difficult to develop a clever country, when universities are bereft of students, wishing to do difficult courses.


----------



## sydboy007 (26 August 2015)

Was talking about thsi to my housemate last night.

My feeling is by 2030 much of the work humans do today will be automated in some way.

Callc entres may no longer exist as natural language AI can handle the majority of calls.

Robotics in manufacturing will have moved into the high end and low end.  Boeing already has systems being build for construction of the next gen 777X plane - Fuselage Automated Upright Build, or FAUB.  With FAUB, fuselage sections will be built using automated, guided robots that will fasten the panels of the fuselage together, drilling and filling the more than approximately 60,000 fasteners that are today installed by hand.

IBM Watson and similar systems will make many middle management jobs redundant.

Even the entertainment industry wont be immune.  At some point the processing power available will allow full CGI development of TV shows and movies that are so real you wont be able to tell it's all just pixels.  Probably wont need too many actors then, though the creative side will likely survive.

I was reading a year or two back about an AI system in the medical field that had already come up with new discoveries that had been patentable.

Best to start laying the foundation of building up a claim on the factors of production other than labour.  For most of us our ability to work may become a low value or valueless asset in the not too distant future.


----------



## SirRumpole (26 August 2015)

sydboy007 said:


> Best to start laying the foundation of building up a claim on the factors of production other than labour.  For most of us our ability to work may become a low value or valueless asset in the not too distant future.




Totally agree, but it seems we haven't got it yet.



http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-08-24/next-generation-chasing-dying-careers/6720528


----------



## sptrawler (26 August 2015)

SirRumpole said:


> Totally agree, but it seems we haven't got it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-08-24/next-generation-chasing-dying-careers/6720528




Yes I see the ABC report suggests careers in Health care and Age care, it will be interesting to see if we can afford it. I don't think they are high paying careers in third world economies.

Trying to get our education system back to a primary focus of learning, could be a good start. Maybe if the kids could actually read and write, before going to uni would help.
Then we may be able to develop a technical based economy, while we have the economy to support its development.


----------



## Smurf1976 (26 August 2015)

Tisme said:


> I fear we are becoming a giant Henry Ford style production plant, where ubiquitous job knowledge is shrinking down to mundane monotonous tasks.




I'm not sure about the professions but that's already happening in the trades.

Want something new installed? Anyone can do that, no problem.

Want something complex actually diagnosed and fixed? Better find someone with grey (or no) hair then.


----------



## sptrawler (26 August 2015)

sptrawler said:


> Yes I see the ABC report suggests careers in Health care and Age care, it will be interesting to see if we can afford it. I don't think they are high paying careers in third world economies.
> 
> Trying to get our education system back to a primary focus of learning, could be a good start. Maybe if the kids could actually read and write, before going to uni would help.
> Then we may be able to develop a technical based economy, while we have the economy to support its development.





I guess this is the answer.

http://www.theage.com.au/victoria/m...-levels-or-rote-learning-20150826-gj7z91.html

I suppose the question needs asking, how were we 5th in 2003 and 17th now? 

Maybe it is the introduction of student free days, feel good subjects, overseas excursions, team building etc.

Maybe in the 1970's and 80's ,they mainly taught maths, science, social studies and english, that might be why they scored so well back then.

No that isn't politically correct.


----------



## explod (26 August 2015)

Forget technology, its over the hill. 

We will soon have to grow vegetables on the concrete just to survive. 

Howeve i have been told rats are pretty good in a stir fry. 

With almost everyone trying to make a quid trading,  playing games and filling in time on ASF we have lost the idea of actual productivity.


----------



## doctorj (27 August 2015)

More and more things are being automated all the time. It's not just low/semi skilled blue colar work that is being automated, but increasingly white colar jobs too.  We can all see how greater automation will come to manufacturing, driverless cars will replace taxis and drones will replace delivery guys, but people are already working on using AI to replace things like lawyers.

For me, the most interesting part of this is what it means for the nature of work itself. Smurf1976 hits the nail on the head:


Smurf1976 said:


> Want something complex actually diagnosed and fixed? Better find someone with grey (or no) hair then.




What this means, for most jobs, business as usual can be handled by AI/robot etc.  Humans will be needed for specific tasks that are unusual and therefore irregular. Therefore there will be no need to retain people on staff for every possible human intervention that a busines may require.  Instead, the business will engage humans for specific projects on the basis of the particular expertise they require for that project.  

Therefore the idea of a salaried full time job will be a relic of the past for most people who instead will earn on the basis of short term project/consultancy type contracts.  This has all sorts of implications for people such as how they will finance their home purchase, what happens if they get sick and can't work, how they will find work, how they save for retirement and how they will build experience as new graduates.


----------



## Tisme (27 August 2015)

doctorj said:


> Therefore the idea of a salaried full time job will be a relic of the past for most people who instead will earn on the basis of short term project/consultancy type contracts.  This has all sorts of implications for people such as how they will finance their home purchase, what happens if they get sick and can't work, how they will find work, how they save for retirement and how they will build experience as new graduates.




I seem to recall the war cry back in the 70's was that increasing automation would correspondingly decrease work load and thus increase leisure time ..... howse that working for members here...as well as it is for me?


----------



## SirRumpole (27 August 2015)

Tisme said:


> I seem to recall the war cry back in the 70's was that increasing automation would correspondingly decrease work load and thus increase leisure time ..... howse that working for members here...as well as it is for me?




People get a lot more leisure time if they are unemployed.


----------



## Tisme (27 August 2015)

SirRumpole said:


> People get a lot more leisure time if they are unemployed.




Correct and because of automation it's much cheaper to starve these days due to lower cost of production.


----------



## qldfrog (27 August 2015)

doctorj said:


> More and more things are being automated all the time. It's not just low/semi skilled blue colar work that is being automated, but increasingly white colar jobs too.  We can all see how greater automation will come to manufacturing, driverless cars will replace taxis and drones will replace delivery guys, but people are already working on using AI to replace things like lawyers.
> 
> For me, the most interesting part of this is what it means for the nature of work itself. Smurf1976 hits the nail on the head:
> 
> ...



very good points


----------



## doctorj (27 August 2015)

qldfrog said:


> very good points




Thanks! The world has always changed quickly and people do tend to overestimate the impact (or the speed of impact), but the directionality of it is interesting.  

I probably spend way too much time thinking about it, but to give an example:
Very soon legislation for driverless cars will be passed in the UK and some states in the US.  The rest of the Western world will follow in time.  That legislation will initially permit the use of driverless cars, but just as seatbelts became compulsory because they were safer, sooner or later driverless cars will become compulsory because they too will be safer than human drivers.

Statistics show that 95%+ of all car accidents are the result of some sort of human error. If these don't happen any more and insurance premiums are linked to risk and 35% of insurance premiums (in the US, probably similar for Australia) are car insurance related, what happens to the insurance industry?


----------



## wayneL (27 August 2015)

My trade is peculiar in that very little automation is possible.... And there is a trend towards less automation as superior results are only possible by custom delivery by a skilled human.

Less and lees people have the cajones to take it up however.


----------



## SirRumpole (27 August 2015)

The advent of 3D printing alone may cost untold jobs in the manufacturing industry. On the other hand it may save some manufacturers from bankruptcy and create jobs in the design, project management and finance areas.


----------



## nioka (27 August 2015)

Tisme said:


> I seem to recall the war cry back in the 70's was that increasing automation would correspondingly decrease work load and thus increase leisure time ..... howse that working for members here...as well as it is for me?




In 1952 I had an office job as a customs and shipping clerk. The office was "open plan" and included 65 typists (female naturally). Discussion in the lunch room was usually centred around the emerging automation in the home for which would make married domestic life (the main future for young girls) an easy life. Now they are not needed as typists and the only advantage of the automation in the home means they are able to go back to work. Something they probably need to do to balance the budget.

Automation only allows for a change of employment and often at a downgraded job. This leads to less leisure time. Past history shows that as a fact.:bad:


----------



## sptrawler (27 August 2015)

nioka said:


> In 1952 I had an office job as a customs and shipping clerk. The office was "open plan" and included 65 typists (female naturally). Discussion in the lunch room was usually centred around the emerging automation in the home for which would make married domestic life (the main future for young girls) an easy life. Now they are not needed as typists and the only advantage of the automation in the home means they are able to go back to work. Something they probably need to do to balance the budget.
> 
> Automation only allows for a change of employment and often at a downgraded job. This leads to less leisure time. Past history shows that as a fact.:bad:




That is so true.

Shame people haven't cottoned on to it.


----------



## qldfrog (28 August 2015)

wayneL said:


> My trade is peculiar in that very little automation is possible.... And there is a trend towards less automation as superior results are only possible by custom delivery by a skilled human.
> 
> Less and lees people have the cajones to take it up however.



hum what is your job field to feel so protected?
except nurse changing diapers for aged care and childcare, they are not that many which can not be replaced


----------



## qldfrog (28 August 2015)

qldfrog said:


> they are not that many which can not be replaced



 or affected drastically with far fewer head counts...I should be more accurate


----------



## wayneL (28 August 2015)

qldfrog said:


> hum what is your job field to feel so protected?
> except nurse changing diapers for aged care and childcare, they are not that many which can not be replaced




I'm a farrier.

Our field has probably already been affect by automation to the extent possible in that where once upon a time we had to make all our own shoes from scratch, you can just buy ready-mades now. 

But no machine is going to be able to shoe a horse.

In addition, many horses require custom made solutions: specialized sport horses, lameness cases etc where nothing off the rack will do.

For instance here's some I forged out from aluminium bar stock yesterday for a huge 18.2 dressage horse





Won't find these in any farrier supply.

The use of 3d printers has been mooted (and achieved), but by the time you program the printer to make something individual like this, I've banged them out, applied to the horse and sitting in the pub on my third pint.


----------



## SirRumpole (28 August 2015)

wayneL said:


> The use of 3d printers has been mooted (and achieved), but by the time you program the printer to make something individual like this, I've banged them out, applied to the horse and sitting in the pub on my third pint.




You are obviously lucky or smart enough to be in a niche occupation, and these sort of trades will survive, but they will be comparatively small scale imo, and won't offer large scale job creation that has previously been supplied by say, the motor vehicle industry.

 Even though workers on a car assembly line are being replaced by robots, the spin offs in the vehicle component supply industry  created thousands of jobs. Where are those jobs going once the car industry leaves ?


----------



## wayneL (28 August 2015)

SirRumpole said:


> You are obviously lucky or smart enough to be in a niche occupation, and these sort of trades will survive, but they will be comparatively small scale imo, and won't offer large scale job creation that has previously been supplied by say, the motor vehicle industry.
> 
> Even though workers on a car assembly line are being replaced by robots, the spin offs in the vehicle component supply industry  created thousands of jobs. Where are those jobs going once the car industry leaves ?




Very true.


----------



## SirRumpole (2 March 2017)

The robot that takes your job should pay taxes says Bill Gates.



I agree with him, what do you think ?



https://qz.com/911968/bill-gates-the-robot-that-takes-your-job-should-pay-taxes/


----------



## pixel (3 March 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> The robot that takes your job should pay taxes says Bill Gates.



Bill Gates should pay taxes, says Pixel.


----------



## SirRumpole (3 March 2017)

pixel said:


> Bill Gates should pay taxes, says Pixel.




He hasn't been prosecuted for tax evasion so I presume he does pay taxes.


----------



## pixel (3 March 2017)

nioka said:


> Automation only allows for a change of employment and often at a downgraded job. This leads to less leisure time. Past history shows that as a fact.:bad:



A mate of mine had a cushy job as a branch manager of one of the Big Banks.
When his branch was closed, he got a desk job, managing personal loans, start-up loans, etc. He thought about ways to make his job easier and ended up writing a couple of spreadsheets (Lotus Symphony, in those days). It worked pretty well, and he found more time to read and share his opinions at the coffee machine or water cooler. Around month end, he typed a few figures into his sheet, and the rest was done automatically.

And then he got bored and asked his Department Head for some similar tasks of other office staff "to make easier". You guessed it: His Boss saw his staff numbers - read, "prestige", "power", "importance" - shrink, and did not like it one bit. So, my mate got a teaching job: Teach a couple of Receptionists how to "manage" the loan portfolio with those spreadsheets. Like any red-blooded bloke, my mate thoroughly enjoyed that - until, a few weeks later, the ladies were given copies of his spreadsheets on their wordprocessor PCs, and he was "offered" early retirement.

Okay, not exactly "robots" that took over his job; but the direction is clear.


----------



## SirRumpole (3 March 2017)

pixel said:


> Okay, not exactly "robots" that took over his job; but the direction is clear.




Good point, it's not just hardware but software that costs jobs.

I'm certainly not a Luddite, more efficiency is great and jobs will be created too, but we have to manage the change and I don't see anyone in government willing to face the challenge.


----------



## Value Collector (3 March 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> Good point, it's not just hardware but software that costs jobs.
> 
> I'm certainly not a Luddite, more efficiency is great and jobs will be created too, but we have to manage the change and I don't see anyone in government willing to face the challenge.




You might enjoy this book


----------



## SirRumpole (3 March 2017)

Value Collector said:


> You might enjoy this book



I'll try and find it thanks.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (18 July 2017)

http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...ligence-creator-slow-down-tesla-a7845491.html

We've got 10 years or so, apparently.  :/


----------



## vivazebull (14 December 2017)

I read this in the Straits Times:
http://www.straitstimes.com/opinion/preparing-for-singapore-40

It seems like they are trying to get their people to face the social issues instead of trying to pick which jobs will be winners. Our media seems to suggest that everything will be fine if you can code and speak like a human with empathy, but it appears that could be an attempt to keep aussies thinking about the footy more than the future. Anyway.


----------



## willy1111 (14 December 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> The robot that takes your job should pay taxes says Bill Gates.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In a round about kinda way I think it would. 

If the company makes more money from using a robot rather than a human, the company/shareholder would pay more tax.


----------



## Tisme (14 December 2017)

Gringotts Bank said:


> http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...ligence-creator-slow-down-tesla-a7845491.html
> 
> We've got 10 years or so, apparently.  :/




Delos -Westworld:


----------



## Value Collector (14 December 2017)

willy1111 said:


> If the company makes more money from using a robot rather than a human, the company/shareholder would pay more tax.




Yep, or in alot of industries the cost reduction would flow through to lower prices once all the competition has robots, either its a plus for society.


----------



## vivazebull (18 December 2017)

Gringotts Bank said:


> http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...ligence-creator-slow-down-tesla-a7845491.html
> 
> We've got 10 years or so, apparently.  :/



 Musk may be something of a false messiah but... I agree that we need to be proactive in regulating this before things get out of hand. Humans are too irresponsible to act ethically as a race generally and looking back at the disasters of capitalism we have had leaded petrol, asbestos, cigarettes among others just in the last century, and it seems like "it's different this time" is everyone's favorite warcry.


----------



## basilio (26 December 2017)

Maybe this trial of a basic universal income in Scotland will tell us more about coping with a world  where jobs become lost to robots. 

* Scotland united in curiosity as councils trial universal basic income *
Four local authorities tasked with turning utopian fantasy into reality with backing of first minister and multi-party support




Grassmarket and Victoria Street in Edinburgh, where universal basic income will be trialled next year Photograph: Alamy Stock Photo
Libby Brooks Scotland correspondent

Tue 26 Dec ‘17 04.00 AEDT   Last modified on Tue 26 Dec ‘17 09.00 AEDT


*Shares*
1410

Universal basic income is, according to its many and various supporters, an idea whose time has come. The deceptively simple notion of offering every citizen a regular payment without means testing or requiring them to work for it has backers as disparate as Mark Zuckerberg, Stephen Hawking, Caroline Lucas and Richard Branson. Ed Miliband chose the concept to launch his ideas podcast Reasons to be Cheerful in the autumn.

But it is in Scotland that four councils face the task of turning basic income from a utopian fantasy to contemporary reality as they build the first pilot schemes in the UK, with the support of a £250,000 grant announced by the Scottish government last month and the explicit support of Nicola Sturgeon.

The concept of a universal basic income revolves around the idea of offering every individual, regardless of their existing benefit entitlement or earned income, a non-conditional flat-rate payment, with any income earned above that taxed progressively. The intention is to replace the welfare safety net with a platform on which people can build their lives, whether they choose to earn, learn, care or set up a business.

https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news...-universal-basic-income-councils-pilot-scheme


----------



## tech/a (26 December 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> I'll try and find it thanks.




Me to
This will be an
Inevitability.

Constant change to the point where most wont find a job and those jobs available for those who choose to work will be very hard to find.
They will be valued.
I’m sure that money will not be the main motivation.
Being able to work will be the biggest to fight boredom and to have a sense of worth.

In my field Building and civil works ( sewers,drainage,roads,earthworks) are already seeing change 
Kit form housing in modules and in Europe I saw an 11 story apartment block built in 3 weeks 
Amazing but only 1/3rd of trades.

Our kids kids will need to look very differently at life and it’s challenges.


----------



## wayneL (27 December 2017)

vivazebull said:


> Musk may be something of a false messiah but... I agree that we need to be proactive in regulating this before things get out of hand. Humans are too irresponsible to act ethically as a race generally and looking back at the disasters of capitalism we have had leaded petrol, asbestos, cigarettes among others just in the last century, and it seems like "it's different this time" is everyone's favorite warcry.



How might have socialism precluded these?


----------



## qldfrog (27 December 2017)

Just read the perth company brick laying robot can do 1000 bricks an hour(24/7);
enter the design and let the robot go, and the brickie's jobs go as well


----------



## tech/a (27 December 2017)

It’s fine in a straight line 
Setup take ages when you turn a corner 
Programming is individual not blanket.
Needs a stack of room to operate.
Get 8 ft off the ground and that’s a problem 

But there are possibilities for long runs.


----------



## CanOz (27 December 2017)

qldfrog said:


> Just read the perth company brick laying robot can do 1000 bricks an hour(24/7);
> enter the design and let the robot go, and the brickie's jobs go as well




Yes, i heard the same thing or similar about the dunny house cleaner, or was it the grave digger? Surely death is near for all of us! errr...after mass unemployment that is!

Use your mind Frog, not your emotions!


----------



## tech/a (27 December 2017)

Can what’s up mate 
Never seen you confrontational?
Ducks and Frogs on the list?


----------



## qldfrog (28 December 2017)

CanOz said:


> Yes, i heard the same thing or similar about the dunny house cleaner, or was it the grave digger? Surely death is near for all of us! errr...after mass unemployment that is!
> 
> Use your mind Frog, not your emotions!



just look at the number of employed vs overall population, use figures not your emotions, brick layoing /sparkies/plumbers will be the last to go, beware your white collar job well before ; you do not work in a bank, accounting, media are you?, or IT?


----------



## CanOz (28 December 2017)

qldfrog said:


> just look at the number of employed vs overall population, use figures not your emotions, brick layoing /sparkies/plumbers will be the last to go, beware your white collar job well before ; you do not work in a bank, accounting, media are you?, or IT?




Nah, i run a snackfood plant on the weekends....

My point is mate, everything evolves. The Zerohedge doom and gloom doesn't work on me, I hold much too much hope for humanity to overcome obstacles, as proven by history.


----------



## qldfrog (30 December 2017)

CanOz said:


> Nah, i run a snackfood plant on the weekends....
> 
> My point is mate, everything evolves. The Zerohedge doom and gloom doesn't work on me, I hold much too much hope for humanity to overcome obstacles, as proven by history.



as proven by history? On long term maybe but as they say in finance past performance.....
have a quick honest look at the "progress of mankind" in the last 50y mate...
real technology: aka how long to go: drive/fly from A to B, actual yield in agriculture vs input, etc ; human and societal;
joke as much as you want but I was facing a far better future as a 20y old than my son has at 20;
ooohh I forgot, we got netflix, FB and smartphone and social media.
Jobs are disappearing fast in the west and have been since the 80s; as a result real income falls US/europe but I am sure you will be smarter than everyone (or any AI).


----------



## Tisme (30 December 2017)

qldfrog said:


> .....t I was facing a far better future as a 20y old than my son has at 20;
> .




It is certainly a more hectic lifestyle than what it used to be. Now our physicality has plateaued and about to decline due to stress, indolence, obesity, etc it doesn't bode well for pursuant generations being capable of comparable performance to mechanisation and automation.

If you want to see civilisation prime for a fall, just look at "NBC Today" on 7 in the mornings = obese women with the same hair styles, salivating down their double chins over the fatty sugary foods rather than spending their time upskilling and exercising.

Your son will look forward to the real prospects of changing jobs every 2 or 3 years, being sicker than the boomers, competing for third world wages and conditions, being childless, wifeless, being a perpetual renter and dare I say, due to lack of peer group cohesion and lone wolf necessity:- less ubiquitously erudite and overtly unhappy.

....


----------



## SirRumpole (30 December 2017)

Tisme said:


> It is certainly a more hectic lifestyle than what it used to be. Now our physicality has plateaued and about to decline due to stress, indolence, obesity, etc it doesn't bode well for pursuant generations being capable of comparable performance to mechanisation and automation.
> 
> If you want to see civilisation prime for a fall, just look at "NBC Today" on 7 in the mornings = obese women with the same hair styles, salivating down their double chins over the fatty sugary foods rather than spending their time upskilling and exercising.
> 
> ...




There really needs to be some government awareness and action on the future jobs situation.

The "market" is leading us into the mess, and shows no signs of being able to fix it.


----------



## CanOz (30 December 2017)

Listen to you lot....


----------



## SirRumpole (31 December 2017)

CanOz said:


> Listen to you lot....




What's eating you ?


----------



## Tisme (31 December 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> What's eating you ?




A box of bah humbugs?

There is a reason good bosses never call their employees over the xmas period. .. the chance of being told insulting things is high as are resignations.


----------



## dutchie (31 December 2017)

Lack of jobs will not be our downfall. But laziness will.


----------



## Smurf1976 (31 December 2017)

Looking at the long term trend it seems pretty clear to me that lower skilled jobs are diminishing and we’ve now got people far more highly qualified relative to what they’re doing.

A couple of generations ago if you didn’t have a job but needed one then just put your name down with a few factories and pretty soon at least a basic manual job would be offered. Or join the public service if you wanted an office job. If all else failed then at least taxi driving was still considered a reasonable, respectable job and paid enough to live on.

Very different now when even a degree doesn’t guarantee anything in terms of employment.

There are jobs available certainly but the trend is pretty clear in my opinion.


----------



## SirRumpole (31 December 2017)

Smurf1976 said:


> Very different now when even a degree doesn’t guarantee anything in terms of employment.




That's because universities keep offering degrees even when there is an oversupply of graduates for those courses. The only alternative for a lot of graduates is to seek work overseas which is obviously not good for us as it's a waste of our investment. I'm not sure if they even have to repay their HECS if they are working OS.


----------



## SirRumpole (14 August 2018)

Getting sacked by a robot, without your boss knowing about it.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-08-14/ibrahim-diallo-man-who-was-fired-by-a-machine-law-ai/10083194


----------



## CanOz (14 August 2018)

Times are a changing...oh wait, they always have changed....


----------



## SirRumpole (15 August 2018)

CanOz said:


> Times are a changing...oh wait, they always have changed....




Not always for the better...


----------



## CanOz (15 August 2018)

Not always for worse either....


----------



## SirRumpole (15 August 2018)

CanOz said:


> Not always for worse either....




True, but it's a bit disturbing that over half of the workforce can only get casual or temporary jobs.

That's no way to raise a family.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-06-...-low-as-casual-work-takes-over-report/9840064


----------



## Dona Ferentes (22 June 2021)

THE Topic for the Roaring '20s​
CEO Shemara Wikramanayake’s opening address on the first morning of Macquarie’s *technology summit* was notable for her declaration that the world has moved from the “information age” to the “automation age”.  Wikramanayake also said :


> _“automation may well provide an efficiency-driven break on signs of price inflation as well, that we are starting to see emerge_”.



She then interviewed Gwynne Shotwell, chief operating officer at SpaceX.

....-....-....-.....-.---......-.-.-.-.-
Luke Higgins, Accenture’s global lead in automation and analytics, got the ball rolling about a decade ago with the publication of a white paper that sought to redefine how Accenture worked with clients.


> “_A group of us got together and said we have to redefine the way that we operate and manage our platforms to include automation analytics, and what the industry now terms *AI ops*_,” he says.



Accenture’s automation and analytics division has expanded, growing from just Higgins in the Sydney office to 800 people worldwide with seven AI centres scattered around the globe.


> Automation projects, according to Higgins, usually start out as a cost-cutting exercise. But as they evolve there is usually increased business value created, which opens the way for the hiring of more staff.




-......-.....-.......-.....-...-.-.-.-.-........
Consultants McKinsey & Co published a 100-page document in  2019 called _Australia’s Automation Opportunity_.  It found that automation would lead to a shift in the demand for skills across the economy, *requiring everyone to upskill and retrain*.


> “_Four types of work activities will see an increase in demand: working with machines (technology skills); applying specialised expertise (higher cognitive skills); interacting with stakeholders (social skills); and managing, teaching and developing people (emotional skills)_,” McKinsey said.



In the mid-point scenario, workers will spend 66 per cent more time using technology, and 43 per cent more time in personal interactions that require social and emotional skills. In contrast, the need for people to perform physical and routine tasks will shrink.

.....-...........-.-....................-----.-.-.-.-.----.......-.-.-
And I quote that I read, am trying to source it again, is from Cathy Woods of ARK Fund. It was along the lines that disruption is tech-driven and is essentially automation. Her take that the efficiencies so delivered will, in the next two decades, cause GDP to increase from $28 trillion to $40 trillion, and her fund's aim is to work out and invest in the $12trillion that will be created.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (15 May 2022)

One drizzly afternoon last week *FREEMAN Vineyards* played host to the inaugaural Australian 'flight' of Bravo II – the vineyard robot, aka an autonymous tractor. This diesel powered unmanned mighty machine is being incredibly well-trained to do a raft of vineyard tasks – slashing, spraying, shoot-trimming – and can run night and day, tethered to your phone. Developed by SwarmFarm Robotics, it looks like the answer to all vignerons' prayers. Polite, punctual, constant speeds, and an all-weather worker. No smoko breaks at the end of the row either. Bravo II might conjure daleks but when vineyard staff are in short supply, the new future looks very appealing! Just need to train Bravo to dodge wonky end posts


----------

